# what does it mean when you have flu symptoms after training?



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

A lot of the time and today, after training eraly this afternoon, I seem to later on get run down with flu symptoms.

What does this mean? :confused1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Your coming in for a cold?/flu?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

you've got flu ?


----------



## JUICERWALES (Oct 20, 2009)

test fever


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol i havent got flu, i have already had it before.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

might be the remainders of the virus still in your system


----------



## Lift (May 27, 2008)

Could be you've trained hard and dislodged lymph. It can happen also after sports massage. Anything that moves lymph from within a node sat within the muscle! It must then circulate the blood system as to allow it to pass back into the lymphatic system and return to a node leaving you feeling under par during....

Could also be your not getting enough sleep. You dont have enough vits + mins in your diet. You dont take adequate rest ect ect ect.....


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

I felt a bit like this today I just put it down to only having 4 hours sleep last night


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Lol i havent got flu, i have already had it before.


The virus rapidly mutates, hence why older people get various flu vaccinations through the year.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

You trained hard enough is what it means:thumbup1:

i get this quite often,have done for as long as i can remember,especially on a hard leg day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes I get these mild cold in the head symptoms often, particularly for a couple of days after heavy training, particularly if it involves legs. I have it now. I think it is associated with not getting enough sleep and maybe damp weather, but I wonder if there is a vitamin deficiency as well.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

weeman said:


> You trained hard enough is what it means:thumbup1:
> 
> i get this quite often,have done for as long as i can remember,especially on a hard leg day.


Yes! Heavy workouts depress the immune function and the bugs and viruses in our system - we all have them always - come to the fore, and the body has a harder time fighting them.

It's good to take a week off every few weeks to allow your immune system to recover - and also your CNS and your arachidonic acid levels, so you won't lose much gains and will be fitter to workout heavy again.

Eating a balanced diet is important for the immune function - eating only chicken and rice and necking vit and mineral tabs isn't anywhere as good as eating various food protein sources, and we need fats and salads and fruit.

There are few supplements that improve immune function appreciably. But feeling well and positive increases it quite dramatically, so eat well, get sun and fresh air, enjoy socializing and don't over-train.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

Very helpful post, Prodriver. Reps.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lift said:


> Could be you've trained hard and dislodged lymph. It can happen also after sports massage. Anything that moves lymph from within a node sat within the muscle! It must then circulate the blood system as to allow it to pass back into the lymphatic system and return to a node leaving you feeling under par during....
> 
> Could also be your not getting enough sleep. You dont have enough vits + mins in your diet. You dont take adequate rest ect ect ect.....


Thanks for all the info on this, i do have trouble sleeping lift at the moment so thats not helping but i do get all the vits in



weeman said:


> You trained hard enough is what it means:thumbup1:
> 
> i get this quite often,have done for as long as i can remember,especially on a hard leg day.


I love leg days just for the squats, although i feel pretty nausiated the following day.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Both Eph and clen (prescribed for asthma...I hate it with a vengeance!) make my nose run like crazy then it clears and stays clear for hours.Are you taking any stimulants just before a workout?


Just kre-alklyn and waxymaize, my nose runs like a canal all the time all year round, never ever got to the bottom of why though.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Whilst overtraining and CNS stress is a likely option there's also a secondary one - mild allergic reaction to protein in your workout shake (if you take one).

Proteins, especially those from dairy, despite being easily absorbed are not actually that well tolerated by the body, and continual use of one protein source can build up a mild allergy... the symptoms of which in the short term are EXACTLY like a short lasting minor flu, and in the longer term also include developing mild asthmatic symptoms and skin conditions like eczema.

The allergy is a response to some of the proteins not being fully broken down into amino acids nefore entering the bloodstream - so if you take EAAs and BCAAs which are already broken down completely and get these symptoms then it's obviously not an allergy... but if it is allergy, changing the protein you use can resolve the issue.

Low quality whey concentrates and isolates are the worst culprits for this kind of reaction, and good ways to avoid it involve changing the protein you use every few months or just using free form EAAs and BCAAs.


----------



## tullybow (Jul 13, 2009)

Came across this today, may be of help......? http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Exercise--Fitness/Flu-like-symptoms-after-exercise/show/8170

Cheers


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

nausea is a BIG sign it could be overtraining type burn out...that was one of my first symptoms...hows your apetite o the whole?poor?feel sick after each meal?...do you get dizzy when standing???...check your sitting to standing bp?you may be surprised it may drop??,..if it doesnt then great...but you may still have a long standig virus that wont shake due to immuosurpressive effects of training

could try a small break and dose up on some good immune support for a while perpahps


----------

